# Suntour VX rear mech or same series similar



## beanzontoast (14 Aug 2009)

I'm looking for a Suntour VX rear mech for a rebuild in progress. With luck, someone may have one in their bit box? I think any of the VX series would fit, but the one pictured is the one I'm trying to replace (the cage is broken on the old one ).

Hoping to avoid Ebay!


----------



## bagpuss (15 Aug 2009)

I have new ones for £15 or used for £3.+postage. Do you need long or short cage? 
Ps I also have loads of other NOS Suntour spares. Double levers £5,rear blocks £10,front£8 and rear mechs from £10 depending on the model.


----------



## beanzontoast (16 Aug 2009)

Bagpuss - You have mail.


----------



## beanzontoast (3 Sep 2009)

Bagpuss - You have mail again!


----------



## beanzontoast (5 Sep 2009)

Part now sourced with many thanks to Bagpuss. Will keep you in mind for the future!


----------



## Cyclista (8 Sep 2009)

Bagpuss,
Do


----------



## Cyclista (8 Sep 2009)

Hmmm, that was weird! 
Anyway, Bagpuss do you have a 6 speed freewheel by any chance, last thing I need to get my Evans back on the road.


----------



## bagpuss (8 Sep 2009)

Yes .NOS £10+ Post at cost. Touring ratios mostly.What do need.


----------



## Cyclista (8 Sep 2009)

Nice! Erm, I think it's a 12-19 on there at the moment but would like a bit more range than that if possible. 13-24 or somewhere around there.
Thanks.


----------



## bagpuss (8 Sep 2009)

Aagh,just checked only 5 speed left.


----------



## bagpuss (8 Sep 2009)

Ps I think I have a 7 speed Sach screw on block . NOS £10 + post


----------



## swee'pea99 (8 Sep 2009)

Just stumbled across this thread looking for bits for my new fixie...I have a 6-speed Shimano block if that's what you really want - 14-28, unused. I think I paid £15 for it - you can have it for £10 + post. I never used it because right after buying it I found I could use a 7-speed instead...is there any particular reason you want a 6 rather than 7? Given the choice, I'd go for the 7 every time.


----------



## Cyclista (8 Sep 2009)

Swee'pea99, is that a screw on block?? I'm going for the 6 over the 7 because that's whats on there at the moment and I don't want to start changing stuff around as I have managed to all the origional components so far and would like it to be "as new" as it were! If it is a screw on one I'll take it.

Bagpuss, if the one See'pea has is not a screw on then I'll have the 7 speed off you, and just put up with the "that bike wasn't 14 speed comments"!


----------



## swee'pea99 (8 Sep 2009)

Hi Cyclista - yup, it's a screw on freewheel. I'll PM you so we can swap basic info.


----------



## PpPete (10 Sep 2009)

Cylcista
Are you still looking?
Might have something - I'd have to have a rummage in my garage to check.


----------



## Cyclista (10 Sep 2009)

All sorted now thanks porkypete, swee'pea had the one I was looking for.


----------

